
Ask HN: Unknown certificate authority - andrewfromx
I can make:<p>openssl genrsa -des3 -out myfile.key 2048<p>openssl req -new -key myfile.key -out mycsr.csr<p>and then use a cheap cert provider to turn my `mycsr.csr` file into a .crt file.<p>But can I also just make my own csr file and not pay any money for a cert?
======
karim
Yes, you could. However, as erkose very succinctly said, you'd better be using
Let's Encrypt ([https://letsencrypt.org/](https://letsencrypt.org/)) because:

1\. They are trusted by most browsers

2\. They handle the small details so you don't have to --- speaking from
experience, it's not fun to debug a cert issue occuring only on Windows < 10.

------
erkose
[https://letsencrypt.org](https://letsencrypt.org)

